# Submissive urination



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never had a puppy or dog with this problem but it's something Sagan does constantly. I wasn't sure if it's what he was doing or not at first..he's started to ask to go outside to use the restroom..so I have a feeling some of his accidents are submissive urination.

He pees whenever he gets excited or someone calls him..even just walking up to him and picking him up can sometimes cause it.

I've had to tell everyone when they come over to not look at him..don't pet him..just pretend he isn't there and he's fine. Also when letting him out in the morning..when I open his crate I can't talk to him or look at him i just open the crate door and walk him straight out to the backyard and he's fine and won't have an accident.

Is there a way to correct or stop the behavior? I haven't really corrected him for it other than taking him outside and telling him to go potty..I'm not sure if he would know what he's doing wrong?

He picked up on potty training rather quickly..and i'm not really sure why he does this. Any ideas?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

just doing what your doing. it does get better with time usually 

Use belly band in between (ie when people come over) to help keep clean ups easier


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

neVar said:


> just doing what your doing. it does get better with time usually
> 
> Use belly band in between (ie when people come over) to help keep clean ups easier


i usually let guests meet mochi outside. she seemed to only do it around strangers, but lately it hasn't been a problem at all so i think she's grown out of it.


----------

